# Decoys



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

what is your choice of decoy?i use a critter and have used a feather on a string.just checking to see if i am missing out on something.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a MOJO and I have use a feather on a string before also. The MOJO works best but the feather is really easy to carry from stand to stand. Tony Tebbe has the ultimate decoy.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've got a Mojo Critter, Foxpro Jack-in-the-Box, and a Flambeau Lone Howler.

Ratings on Amazon suck for all of them, but that's because hunters don't rate things on Amazon apparently (cept me). Just a bunch of homeowners trying to keep rabbits out of their gardens.

I like the foxpro jack in the box because it connects to the foxpro and can be controlled by the remote. I don't like that it's so bulky though. The Flambeau I have never taken out but its very lifelike! In fact, we have one here that we need to give away in a drawing or raffle. Thanks to Flambeau for that! The Mojo Critter is my go to right now... easy to use and the motion is perfect.

To be honest though, a decoy is something that I don't really like to drag along on a hunt. It just seems like extra, unneeded gear sometimes. BUT... I lost a cat a couple of months ago and I am convinced that it's because we did not have a decoy. He scaled a tree, looked down on our caller and bailed out. Decided it wasn't worth it. So they obviously have their place!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I use a dried magpie hide with the wings angled out at about 45 degrees. Magpies are everywhere around here,and they have lots of flash. I got to watch a cat start a stalk at around 60 yards out on the hide, and he didn't pay attention to my calling position. They must think its a real bird---silly pussycat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a foxpro " Jack in the Box " it is a nice decoy. However like Chris mentioned, it is large and a bit of a pain to carry around. That and the little critter they give you could have been better. As for the box they built it into there is alot of wasted space but it does provide a storage area for the stand wire and critter. I am thinking of removing the parts and building a smaller unit. I do like how it is attachable to my fx-3 and can use a remote. It also has a built in call, high pitched good for cats.

My hunting buddy baught a foxpro prarie blaster. I like how everything is self contained including the decoy.

With that all said....being simple, light, easy to carry, effective, and easy on the pocketbook. Use Catcappers idea !! Place it on a string and hang off a branch or find some spring wire and make a stand the slightest wind will cause it move. If you really want to get creative buy yourself a small motor from radio shack and build a motorized one. If you want more info contact me.

Seeing how we do not have Magpie here...you might try a starling or the likes just skin it out and treat with borax would be my guess or contact Catcapper.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i do like the jack in the box .as far as it attatches and is remote controlled but it is kind of clumsy.i may try the bird on a stick but i will tan the hide .a boraxed hide goes back to a raw state when it gets wet.trying to think of species to use .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I use a dried magpie hide with the wings angled out at about 45 degrees. Magpies are everywhere around here,and they have lots of flash. I got to watch a cat start a stalk at around 60 yards out on the hide, and he didn't pay attention to my calling position. They must think its a real bird---silly pussycat.


 Good Idea Cat, thinking of all the dried carcase's I've come across over the years, nice and light and easy to hang by a string to a branch, great for trapping.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> I have a foxpro " Jack in the Box " it is a nice decoy. However like Chris mentioned, it is large and a bit of a pain to carry around. That and the little critter they give you could have been better. As for the box they built it into there is alot of wasted space but it does provide a storage area for the stand wire and critter. I am thinking of removing the parts and building a smaller unit. I do like how it is attachable to my fx-3 and can use a remote. It also has a built in call, high pitched good for cats.
> 
> My hunting buddy baught a foxpro prarie blaster. I like how everything is self contained including the decoy.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I already replied to Cats post, we were thinking about the same thing, use whatever is common around your area, here a goose or duck would work great as it is a flyway.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

LilBill said:


> i do like the jack in the box .as far as it attatches and is remote controlled but it is kind of clumsy.i may try the bird on a stick but i will tan the hide .a boraxed hide goes back to a raw state when it gets wet.trying to think of species to use .


Good idea to tan it. There are inexpensive solutions availalbe I might do it also...

Good idea Hassell, use what you have and common to the area....do you have problems carrying that moose around with you ??


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i envy your location hassell.ducks make me lose sleep at night.i love to duck hunt.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Lilbill, If you really do love to hunt duck. Once in your life you should try hunting North Dakota. A wonderful and really good area to hunt that or go north into SK, Canada. I saw sooooooooo many pot holes with ducks it made my mouth drop.

If you would like to try up here in Mich or Ohio feel free contacting me. I love to hunt duck too we hunt open water, marsh, river, and fields. Divers to puddle duck .


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i do want to get above our border to the north,badly.i would love to do that on a call.i will get in touch with you.my bunch chases them here from mid tn(which the last few years has been awful)to the tn river ,arkansas ,and mississippi.we hunt flooded timber and pits in fields.i someday want to follow them down and hunt all the way .


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Mojo critter here and I have used the feather also. Love both of them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Our diver duck season might just be the best. Canvas back, rudy, bluebill, redhead, swans, etc.. They just pile up and move on...when they are here they are here.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

that sounds like a lot of fun.swans are on a draw right?our can season was closed last year.we get a bunch of divers holding on minnow ponds along the sip in the winter.
as far as tebbe having the best decoys i guess that is right but i am dog poor already.lol!i have been talking to a guy from lithuania that harvests the nicest foxes you have ever seen.i am trying to see if he uses some sort of decoy.i hope he joins this site.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be nice to have a foreign brother on the forum, I'll bet we have a lot in common.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

LilBill said:


> that sounds like a lot of fun.swans are on a draw right?our can season was closed last year.


I do beleive swans might be on a draw north of the boarder but here...nope, notta, you do not want to think about it. I remember some guy were goose hunting...shot a swan claimed they thought it was a snow goose...guess they did not know how small a snow was ??









Lithuania huh...where is that ??? Near Texas ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's over in the general direction of the stans. that would be a little east of Texas.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh ok, how far east, walking distance ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess it would be if you have enough time and a boat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow Don...I think you just about broke the forum with that map....So...where is the x that marks the spot...lol

Wow what a ways to go to shoot fox, think there is any money in it ?

It however would be a trip of a life time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had no idea that map was going to be that huge, sorry it was about one quarter of my screen when I copied it. If they get a hard winter I'll bet that they have nice fox pelts, however I could think of a lot of places to go shoot fox, I'll hold my comments in reserve until we hear from our friend.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

he lives there and from what he says they are the same as a siberian red fox.they are huge and really thick furred.on a call i was just seeing what you would say as far as the swans go.lol.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Wow Don...I think you just about broke the forum with that map....So...where is the x that marks the spot...lol
> 
> Wow what a ways to go to shoot fox, think there is any money in it ?
> 
> It however would be a trip of a life time.


I'm on a 30 inch monitor and that officially takes up my entire screen!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So Chris...did you find the X marking the spot ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

.on a call i was just seeing what you would say as far as the swans go.lol.[/QUOTE]

We actually have been seeing a huge increase in the number of nesting swans. I am guessing in a few years it might be possible to draw for one ??? But then they way they mess things up who knows ?

When one or more fly over it is like a jet...no mistaken what they are.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i know what you mean .we have some , but very few show up at our lake each year and when they fly over it is like a 747.i prefer the dive bombers in flooded timber myself.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

LilBill said:


> i know what you mean .we have some , but very few show up at our lake each year and when they fly over it is like a 747.i prefer the dive bombers in flooded timber myself.


I have had those a few time out on the big water.....dropping in from the clouds. It is sooo cool !

Never got to hunt flooded timber ! maybe some day I will be able too. ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for downsizing that map, Chris.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thanks for downsizing that map, Chris.


Wasn't me, but the site was just upgraded to new software. Maybe that did it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What ever happened I am thankful, it was giving me a headache.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh...now I see the X


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

i use the predator sniper stix feather decoy east to carry and has great motion with littel wind. the mojo critter works well also, just always seems to be low on batteries at the wrongtime.
useing a decoy with young hunter is a good idea takes the attetion off of you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

dirtnap said:


> i use the predator sniper stix feather decoy east to carry and has great motion with littel wind. the mojo critter works well also, just always seems to be low on batteries at the wrongtime.
> useing a decoy with young hunter is a good idea takes the attetion off of you.


Good point Dirt, keeping young eyes focused on out front is better than being watched what you are doing.


----------

